# Shadow is lunging when he is on his line



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shadow is our 1 year 6 month old GS who has gained a nasty habit of jumping up onto people , but only when he is on his line in the yard. when he is off he acts perfectly obedient.

He is put on the line because he has a bad habit of chasing our car as we pull off, and he enjoys jumping the fence to explore. 

We are not sure how to handle this because he isn't responding well to training when he is on his line.


side info- he has 55 feet of line, very close to his dog house

He knows sit, stay, laydown, go to bed, come, walks well on a leash, and other small tricks
Which is why this behavior is so odd to us.

All comments are welcome and appreciated!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tying a dog out on a line is a really really really bad idea. Dogs that are normally friendly can become aggressive over time when they're tied out. I personally know of two dogs who have strangled to death when they were left out on a line. I know of a third dog that became so tangled in her line that she couldn't reach her water on a hot July day. As you've already discovered, there is no way to train a dog to behave on a line when you are not home.

I would strongly encourage you to bring Shadow into the house. How is he supposed to protect your family and home if he's tied in the yard? How is he supposed to be a member of the family? House dogs are the best dogs by far. 

If keeping him in the house just isn't an option, please neuter him if he's not already, and then take a long hard look at how you can improve your fence so he can't escape. Maybe a hot wire across the top and bottom?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a dog(not a shepherd) that is much smaller then Shadow that snapped the line in half when she got scared of a hot air balloon that was right over her. I wouldn't advise a line either without supervision, best place is in the house in a crate if he can't be trusted


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

First off...wow what a beautiful dog!!! Love the black sable I would put a hot wire around the top and bottom of your fence. You have to do both becasue if they really want out they will dig to avoid the top wire. We went through that with our Golden Ret. years ago. He was climbing so I put a top wire...then he started digging. He had never dug before. They work and are not hard to install. The other option would be a nice kennel but depending on what you want to spend the electric fence is a lot cheaper. At the gates I only used a top wire with gate handle for easy access and I installed some pavers under the gate to stop digging there. Thankfully we have a tall fence now and our GSD does not try to get out


----------

